
Top Scientists Just Ruled Out Best-Case Global Warming Scenarios - yogthos
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-07-22/top-scientists-just-ruled-out-best-case-global-warming-scenarios
======
azepoi
I don't understand why these articles don't link or at least provide a full
title of the paper.

The paper itself:

An assessment of Earth's climate sensitivity using multiple lines of evidence,
Sherwood et al., Reviews of Geophysics, 2020, doi: 10.1029/2019RG000678

[https://agupubs.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1029/2019...](https://agupubs.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1029/2019RG000678)

preprint manuscript: [https://climateextremes.org.au/wp-
content/uploads/2020/07/WC...](https://climateextremes.org.au/wp-
content/uploads/2020/07/WCRP_ECS_Final_manuscript_2019RG000678R_FINAL_200720.pdf)

another mainstream article on the subject
[https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/07/200722112648.h...](https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/07/200722112648.htm)
> Four years of research confidently narrows range of 1.5°C-4.5°C down to
2.3°C-3.9°C

------
pauljurczak
They also ruled out the worst case scenario, but this doesn't sell equally
well...

~~~
semaj111
It makes sense to phrase it like that when politics worldwilde neglected the
issue presumably hoping for best case scenarios.

~~~
devcouvert
>It makes sense to phrase it like that

No, it's lying by omission.

~~~
makomk
Especially given that the media has been pushing a narrative that the worst-
case scenarioes are our actual reality (or even worse-than-worst-case ones),
so ruling them out is in fact incredibly significant - it's effectively ruling
out what readers of articles like this one are likely to expect to actually
happen. (To be fair, it looks like Bloomberg are slightly better than some of
the rest of the press in that they seem to have rejected stuff like RCP8.5
that has already been falsified by what's actually happened, rather than
pretending it matches reality.)

------
semaj111
It makes sense to phrase it like that when politics worldwilde neglected the
issue presumably hoping for best case scenarios.

~~~
jbdigriz
Saying this is asserting the "by any means necessary" doctrine whereby
manipulation and misrepresentation are the first spots on the decent into
outright propaganda and tyranny.

Why not disconnect your internet abs unplug from everything yourself if
genuinely so concerned? At least prove your principled instead of just power
hungry for control

